# Inauguration Cartelle's Area (Ourense-Spain)12-13-14 Septemb



## 115484 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello todos/as, 
DATE OF INAUGURATION: 12-13-14 SEPTIEMBRE-2008 
The EQUESTRIAN ASSOCIATION " O MUNDIL " in collaboration with the town hall of cartelle to all the autocaravaneers to the inauguration Is area of autocaravans is placed in Nogueiró's Equestrian Center (Outomuro) Concello de Cartelle (Ourense Nordwest of SPAIN ), in a few areas of 70.000 square meters in the right(straight) margin of the road that joins Outomuro and Villavidal. To 20 minutes of Ourense

FOTOS DEL AREA DE CARTELLE


























































































































































































































ADRESS OF THE AREA FOR MOTORHMES "O MUNDIL" 
Nogueiró - Outomuro 
32824 - Cartelle 
OURENSE 
GALICIA
SPAIN

Coordenadas GPS (graº,min',sec"): 
LAT: 42º 12' 52.85" N 
LON: 08º 01' 59.43" O 
Coordenadas GPS (Decimal): 
LAT: 42.214444 N 
LON: 8.033056 O

Best regards

Breogan
email: [email protected]
http://www.lapaca.org


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Breogan welcome to the site! looks like it would be a good spot to spend part of the winter maybe to hot in the summer for us anyway, thank the local population for the opportunity to be able to stay in the area of lovly country side.


----------

